# Sticky  A Heartfelt Plea to All Members



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices for the care, health and well-being of budgies and we welcome those who truly want to learn.

Learning must always begin with a strong foundation on which additional knowledge and experience is then added.

Ideally, our learning should never end as new information becomes available and best practices change over time.

I'm posting this thread because I find myself saddened and quite concerned as I read many threads in the Breeding Section of the forum.

I find it hard to understand why anyone with little or no knowledge of basic budgie care and limited experience in interacting with budgies thinks it is OK to jump right into breeding.

Whenever I see threads by such individuals who join the forum, indicate they just bought a pair of budgies and then proceed to ask multiple questions about breeding, my heart sinks.

The health and well-being of the budgies should always come first.

Budgies are living creatures and thus are valuable and precious. When we bring budgies into our lives, we are taking responsibility for them. It then becomes our duty to provide the very best in their daily care, housing, diet and love in addition to any Avian Vet care necessary to give those budgies healthy, happy and long lives.

Too many people seem to think it's OK to get a male and female - put them in a tiny cage, stick in a nestbox and hope the pair will breed because it would be fun to see all the tiny babies. 
This is neither a mature nor responsible way to approach something which should be taken seriously.

Budgies are not toys, they are not playthings and they are not "disposable pets".

In my opinion, if a person does not have a good strong foundation in budgie knowledge (how to identify gender, what signs indicate the health of a bird, what size cages are recommended, essentials for diet, optimum heath, how to help prevent bumblefoot, how to introduce new foods, signs of budgie illnesses, etc.) the individual should not even be thinking about breeding. Acquiring the basic foundation of knowledge regarding budgies and their care is the first step. Only after that knowledge is acquired should one begin to build on the foundation by engaging in extensive personal research to learn the best practices in budgie breeding.

Anyone considering breeding birds that are too young or too old, are related, have health problems, or are aggressive is not putting the health and well-being of the adult birds nor the potential offspring first nor are they observing responsible breeding practices.

My plea is that ALL members of this forum take the time to seriously consider the health and well-being of their budgies. 
Doing so should always be our primary concern.

If you think you want to breed budgies, then learn the basics. Take the time to read the stickies and learn about budgies, their health and their care.

Don't expect staff and other members to spoon-feed you the information. 
Be responsible and take the initiative to the read and learn from the information already available on the forum.
Use the links provided and read the Budgie Articles and Stickies at the top of every section of the forum. 
You'll be amazed at what you can learn.

Take the time to get to know your birds, their personalities, temperaments and health for a minimum of six months before considering whether or not to make the decision to accept the responsibility and commitment necessary to breed following the best practices.

When you've reached that point, then begin your research by reviewing stickies at the top of the breeding section of the forum again. 
Take the time to really study and learn the information; read the breeding journals of others and become aware of the problems others have encountered. 
Recognize that unexpected challenges can and do arise. 
Have an Avian Vet or an experienced breeder you can depend on for help. 
Assemble everything necessary for hand-feeding should something unforeseen happen where you need to step in to assist the parents with the clutch.

Please take the steps to learn the basics, do the necessary reading and research on your own and make a mature commitment to breeding responsibly before posting questions on the topic.

Recognize the goals of the forum and respect them. 
Always put the health and well being of your budgies first.*


----------

